

Orbital Sciences Launching 1st Cygnus Spacecraft to ISS on Sept. 18 10:50AM EDT - velodrome
http://www.space.com/22841-private-cygnus-spacecraft-launch-test-webcast.html

======
ColinWright
Now 16:58 CEST/14:58 GMT

[https://twitter.com/esa/status/380323691227123712](https://twitter.com/esa/status/380323691227123712)

------
velodrome
Live: [http://www.ustream.tv/nasahdtv](http://www.ustream.tv/nasahdtv)

